# JSP lässt sich nicht ausführen



## SanSanich (1. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann meine jsp-Seiten nur dann ausführen wenn im Ordner WebContent/WEB-INF keine web.xml drin ist, sobald ich eine web.xml Datei erstelle, kann ich jsp-Seiten nicht mehr starten. Besser gesagt mir fehtl dann plötzlich die Möglichkeit die jsp auszuführen, wenn ich auf die jps rechtsklike und auf Run As gehe fehlt die Option Run on Server.

Hat einer eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?

Mfg San


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2011)

> Hat einer eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?


Liegt entweder an der web.xml oder daran wie du versuchst die JSP aufzurufen.


----------



## Stroker89 (2. Jul 2011)

Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn du mal die web.xml posten würdest


----------

